# Pressemitteilung LSFV Schleswig-Holstein



## Anglerboard-Team (9. März 2007)

Pressemitteilung

Vor dem Verbandsausschuss wurde noch einmal verdeutlicht: Kinder bis zum 12. Lebensjahr dürfen unter der Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischerei- und Erlaubnisscheininhabers auch ohne eigenen Erlaubnisschein an Binnengewässern fischen. Wenn dem Papa also drei Angeln nach Erlaubnisschein zugebilligt werden, dann darf er eine Angel davon seinem Kind bis zum 12. Lebensjahr abgeben. Am NOK, ELK und der Elbe gilt in diesem Jahr eine beispielhafte Sonderregelung, da zum Zeitpunkt des Druckes der Scheine eine Rechtsfrage ungeklärt war. Hier können Kinder unter 12 Jahren einen eigenen Erlaubnisschein kostenlos erhalten und damit eine eigene Angel einsetzen. Sie benötigen aber als Aufsicht einen volljährigen Fischereierlaubnisscheininhaber.

Der Schleswig-Holsteinische Landtag hat das neue Landesnaturschutzgesetz verabschiedet. Es ist allerdings noch nicht im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt veröffentlicht, sagte LSFV-Präsident Ernst Labbow. Wichtig für die im LSFV organisierten Angler ist, dass sie über ihren als Umweltverband anerkannten LSFV gewisse Erleichterungen für Bootsliegeplätze und Steganlagen erwarten können.

Zum Umweltbereich gehört auch das Thema "Kormoran". Der LSFV kann bekanntlich die Kormoran-Verordnung in der jetzigen Fassung nicht akzeptieren, weil an anglerisch genutzten Gewässern nur in ganz besonderen Ausnahmefällen vergrämt werden darf. Ob diese Einschränkung mit dem Sinn der Verordnung, dem Schutz der heimischen Tierwelt, vereinbar ist oder ob die Verordnung ergänzt werden muß, soll nun auf Antrag des LSFV gerichtlich überprüft werden.

Der Jahresfischereischein konnte von den Behörden in diesem Jahr das letzte Mal mit einer Marke für die Fischereiabgabe sichtbar verlängert werden - das mit Jahreszahlen versehene Raster für die Marken reichte in der Vergangenheit nur bis 2007. Zur Verlängerung kann nun ein Ergänzungsblatt für neue Abgabemarken eingeklebt werden, das uns die nächsten 25 Jahre dienen kann. Die persönlichen Angaben müssen aber den aktuellen Verhältnissen entsprechen, ansonsten muss der Fischereischein nach Auskunft der Fischereiverwaltung neu ausgestellt werden.

Der LSFV befasst sich mit neuen Rahmenbedingungen für die Lehrgänge zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins. Vizepräsident Boie Lorenz kündigte an, dass sich eine Arbeitsgruppe unter seinem Vorsitz mit neuen Ideen auseinandersetzen wird.

Gemeinsam mit dem Verband der Binnenfischer und Teichwirte hat es ein Gespräch um die künftige Zusammenarbeit gegeben. Ausgelotet wurden unter anderem auch gemeinsame Vorstellungen, um Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe für sinnvollen Fischbesatz im Rahmen der Verlängerung der Fischartenhilfsprogramme zu verwenden.

Fast 50 Angler nahmen im Frühjahr an der Sportwartetagung des LSFV teil. Die von Vizepräsident Andreas Sager und "seinen" Referenten Jürgen Töllner und Axel Gerhardt vorbereitete Tagung fand bei den Teilnehmern gute Resonanz. Aktuelle Informationen erhielten die Anwesenden von den genannten Referenten sowie Rüdiger Hansen (Schwabstedt) zu modernem Feeder-Angeln und Robert Vollborn (Kiel) zu fischereirechtlichen Themen. 2008 soll die Veranstaltung in Meldorf stattfinden.

Hartwig Hahn berichtete von der Übernahme von sieben neuen Batterie-Elektrofischereigeräten. Wichtig sei vor allen Dingen die Einweisung in die Handhabung der neuen Geräte in Theorie und Praxis gewesen. Die E-Fischereigeräte dürfen lediglich für Laichfischfang eingesetzt werden. Die Motor-Elektrofischereigeräte seien ebenfalls eingetroffen, müssen aber noch technisch aufgerüstet werden. Hierfür sollten noch zusätzliche Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe eingeworben werden.

Im Bruthaus des LSFV in Aukrug-Homfeld werden derzeit rund 700.000 Eier von Meerforellen und knapp 60.000 Eier von Lachsen betreut.

Die Jahresversammlung des LSFV findet am Sonntag, dem 22. April, in Neumünster statt. Auch Umweltminister Dr. Christian von Boetticher hat sein Kommen zugesagt.

Der Verbandsausschuss hat sich einstimmig dafür ausgesprochen, dass der Landessportfischerverband seinen Namen beibehält. Es war auf verschiedenen Ebenen darüber diskutiert worden, das Wort "Sport" zu streichen oder zu ersetzen. Zur Meinungsbildung des LV-Ausschusses trugen auch Diskussionsbeiträge aus dem LSFV-Internet-Auftritt bei.

Der Einfelder See ist für weitere zwölf Jahre vom LSFV angepachtet worden. Im Verbandsausschuss wurde vom Präsidium die gute Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Neumünster gelobt. Der See wurde vom LSFV an den Kreisverband Neumünster zur weiteren Nutzung weitergegeben.

Der Westensee wird ebenfalls weiterhin vom LSFV bewirtschaftet. Es gibt Gespräche mit Vereinen, die Interesse an einer Anpachtung haben, die allerdings noch nicht abgeschlossen sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael Kuhr, Eutin
LSFV Schleswig-Holstein
     - Pressesprecher -


----------

